# SUPER Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2011)

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-XgDBgKHpY-Q/Teih1A3QStI/AAAAAAAALKA/XxkDo4C3Ozg/s1600/super_street_fighter_iv_arcade_edition_pc_art.jpg

*System Requirement:*
*Minimum Requirements*
    OS: Windows XP/Vista/Windows 7
    Processor: Intel Pentium 4 2.0 GHz and up
    Memory: 1 GB RAM
    Graphics: DirectX 9.0c/Shader3.0 and up supported (operation on-board is not guaranteed)
    Video: NVIDIA GeForce 6600 and up (except for NVIDIA GeForce 7300), VRAM: 256MB and up (operation sharing with main memory is not guaranteed) or ATI Radeon X1600 and up VRAM: 256MB and up.
    Hard Drive: 4.5 GB free hard drive space
    Sound: DirectSound, DirectX9.0c Compatible Audio
    Other Requirements: Online play requires software installation of and log-in to Games For Windows – LIVE

*Recommended hardware*
    OS: Windows Vista/Windows 7
    Processor: Intel Core2 Duo 2.0 GHz and up
    Memory: 2 GB RAM
    Graphics: DirectX 9.0c/Shader3.0 and up supported (operation on-board is not guaranteed)
    Video: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 and up, VRAM: 512MB and up (operation sharing with main memory is not guaranteed)
    Hard Drive: 4.5 GB free hard drive space
    Sound: DirectSound, DirectX9.0c Compatible Audio

*Release Date:* 29June 2011

*FEATURES:*
    New Playable Characters: Four new challengers enter the ring: Yun, Yang, Oni and Evil Ryu.
    Updated Character Balancing: Features all new character balancing, further refining gameplay.
    Updated Replay Channel: Replay Follower: Be able to follow up to 5 separate player replays making it easier to find your favorite players' latest replay. My Channel Advanced: Allows players to distribute their replay data to up to 50 players. Elite Channel: Watch replay data from elite players who have a rating of 3000PP or more.
    All playable SSFIV characters will be unlocked out of the box, including Yun & Yang, Oni, and Evil Ryu.

*Official Website: *Super Street Fighter IV - Arcade Edition

*ScreenShots:*
*3.bp.blogspot.com/-Qjbh2B5gcpc/TeDCg18ApsI/AAAAAAAALHg/fgFHDz4WNGk/s1600/Super+Street+Fighter+4+Arcade+Edition+screenshots+for+PC+%25284%2529.jpg

*media1.shopto.net/screenshots/PS3SU07/A.jpg

*files.g4tv.com/rimg_606x0/ImageDb3/267109_l/super-street-fighter-iv-arcade-edition-screenshots.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 4, 2011)

I will get the game by tomorrow.

Really waiting to play this from the day they announced it for PC.

I will be spending next few months playing local co-op with friends.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 4, 2011)

Is this available in India or will we have to wait for the steam sale?


----------



## asingh (Jul 4, 2011)

How different is this from SFIV standard for PC......?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 4, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Is this available in India or will we have to wait for the steam sale?



Lets hope it shows up for orders in our Indian sites like Nextworld.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> How different is this from SFIV standard for PC......?



There are two things here.

1) Super Street Fighter 4: Which was released for consoles a year after SF4's release. Had 10 new characters, couple of new online modes, new arenas. First, thought to be released as a DLC, but later got out as a stand alone game. Due to it's sheer size. Also, said by capcom as a swan song to the saga.


2) Super Street Figher 4: Arcade Edition: This includes 4 new characters, balance tweaks. Available as a DLC, to SSF4 owners. Also, as a Standalone game. This time for PC users as well.


----------



## asingh (Jul 4, 2011)

^^

Any difference in graphcis and camera angles. Does the camera rotate..Tekken/MC types..?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Rotates while performing special moves. Fighting is strictly 2d and is a unique style.

In a different league than tekken/mortal combat.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> 
> Any difference in graphcis and camera angles. Does the camera rotate..Tekken/MC types..?



No side stepping here. They ditched Side stepping long ago


----------



## asingh (Jul 5, 2011)

^^
Same as SFIV for PC though right..??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes. Except some balance tweaks, core gameplay remains same as SF4.

So, I can run this thing.

*img535.imageshack.us/img535/266/ssfiv2011070519521596.jpg


Warming up with a new character.

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/226/ssfiv2011070519553232.jpg


Freaking huge roster. 39. But, tekken has 40 

*img718.imageshack.us/img718/2434/ssfiv2011070519524195.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2011)

Tekken isn't Street Fighter. So even if it has 100 players in the roster, it will never be as complex as Street Fighter's gameplay styles.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 6, 2011)

It has Split Screen????


----------



## mitraark (Jul 6, 2011)

Why know DOA for PC ????


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 6, 2011)

^^doa????


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2011)

^^Dead or Alive


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> It has Split Screen????


You don't need a split screen there are two players on screen and two players to control them. Its simple.


			
				mitraark said:
			
		

> Why know DOA for PC ????


No it ain't coming to PC.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 6, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Tekken isn't Street Fighter. So even if it has 100 players in the roster, it will never be as complex as Street Fighter's gameplay styles.



I've played and wasted serveral days of my life on both the games. And am a Pro in Tekken and Semi-pro in SF4. I can tell you that both are different leagues. Streetfighter has limited number of moves and the key is to link those limited moves with one another. Where Tekken on the other hand, has insane amount of move list, and the key is to remember and master those. While Street Fighter's key in this regard is remember the timing to link those attacks. Street Fighter has no side stepping, which plays a major role in tekken. Tekken relies on blocking the enemy attacks, SF concentrates on evading them(though there is a block system). SF has Ex, Super guages to pull of special moves easily once the guages are filled. Tekken on the other hand... has no guages and meters, but moves that drain opponents health bar are very tough to pull of that can be reversed if not blocked. Which brings us to the next sweet thing called "Reversals". While SF4 implemented the reversals with Focus attacks but that will only work with punches and kicks. We can't reverse special moves but can only escape from them, Tekken has a very complex reversal system of reversing Punches, kicks, throws and special moves and even a reversal to the reversals(chickens).

All in all... both are complex in their own regard. SF became more famous than tekken because of the production values and Capcom brand. 



mitraark said:


> Why know DOA for PC ????



Street Fighter 4 is the only fighting game to make it's way to PC in ages. Thanks to Capcom.. they released SSF4 again for PC. Many publishers feel that fighters are strictly for console market.. due to several obvious reasons.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> IStreetfighter has limited number of moves and the key is to link those limited moves with one another. Where Tekken on the other hand, has insane amount of move list, and the key is to remember and master those.


----------



## asingh (Jul 6, 2011)

Dead or Alive (DoA) is a nice martial arts movie starring a lady known as Holly Vallance.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2011)

asingh said:


> Dead or Alive (DoA) is a nice martial arts movie starring a lady known as Holly Vallance.



i like that actress....


----------



## quixand (Jul 7, 2011)

SF4AE takes you back to those 64bit gaming days as far as Menu navigation etc and character selection is concerned. Extremely retro.

Gameplay is same, well almost.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

vamsi_krishna,
r u playing SSF4 for PC.if yes then do post your experience & comparison with previous SF4 (PC)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes. /me playing PC version. 

And, yes.. there are plenty of differences.

New opening and ending sequences for all the characters and the game.

New artworks in mainmenu and submenus.

14new characters

a bonus round after stage 3 which asks you to smash a car. And another one after stage 6 which asks you break the barrels. Both are cool. Easy to get into.. difficult to complete.

Chanllange mode has been changed. Now, instead of 6 levels which had set of combo challenges, now... there are 21 levels which will have one combo each. Nice way to get know a character

Yes, there are some balance changes and hitbox changes. But, most of the entry level players will not even recognize it. Few character's attack damage has been reduced and I noticed few more attacks taking more than usual frames to complete. 

Also, each and every character now has new moves, special combos. I only tried with couple of characters. And all of them had a new uber cool super and ultra combo. Including normal attacks.

I lost the count. But there are handful of new stages. Venues here are more dynamic than the venues in original SF4.

Visually the game feels same. But runs a lot lot better.

I wasn't much into the game due to some work. I'll add any differences that I've found later.

In a word... SSF4 has changed a lot from SF4.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ Do you play with a controller ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

^^vamsi thanx for the info
& what abt Bugs & FPS performance?

so which one u like SF4 or SSF4?

me too will be getting it soon


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 14, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Do you play with a controller ?



Yes controller.  Keyboard is a good medium too. But I got used to controller. Can't switch to KB. But, Some one is starting new.. they can do well with keybard. Key movements like half circles and quarter circles are easy to pull off with keyboard. 



Zangetsu said:


> ^^vamsi thanx for the info
> & what abt Bugs & FPS performance?
> 
> so which one u like SF4 or SSF4?
> ...



No bugs. This game is fine tuned to max. With a C2Q Q8200, 4gb DDR2 and a HD 4890 with maxed 1080p setting I'm always getting 100+ frames. So, Its a sweet performer I say.

I liked this one more than SF4. Because this is basically SF4+more bad assary.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

^Thats y like Capcom so much.I think they have soft corner for PC gamers even though they develop more for consoles.

Hope Namco will do the same with Tekken


----------



## vickybat (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ Even i'm waiting for that to happen but is highly unlikely.

I am a huge tekken fan & an expert in JIN KAZAMA.

Tekken*X*streetfighter  & Streetfighter*X*tekken will allow both franchises to marry. They will be incredible fighting games having best of both worlds.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 14, 2011)

IMO.. both will take a back seat to a less familiar game named "Virtua Fighter". A game which can only played by the people who know how to play the game. In games like SF, Tekken, MK, we can see absolute rookie players taking on moderate and entry level players just by mashing some random buttons. But, that won't happen in Virtua Fighter. Button mashing will only make you a sitting duck. Not to mention no fireballs, no jumping 30 feet into the air.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

^Is it for PC???

Arcade Gaming is an Endless Entertainment.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 14, 2011)

No. It is a console only game. Played VF4 on my PS2.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I am rookie at best in this game but still SSF4 is better than SF4 for sure. Visuals are improved, new characters with new moves (saw on videos was never able to execute), nice cinematics and all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I am rookie at best in this game but still SSF4 is better than SF4 for sure. Visuals are improved, new characters with new moves (saw on videos was never able to execute), nice cinematics and all.



have u got it?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> have u got it?


Yes I have and played for some time.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> IMO.. both will take a back seat to a less familiar game named "Virtua Fighter". A game which can only played by the people who know how to play the game. In games like SF, Tekken, MK, we can see absolute rookie players taking on moderate and entry level players just by mashing some random buttons. But, that won't happen in Virtua Fighter. Button mashing will only make you a sitting duck. Not to mention no fireballs, no jumping 30 feet into the air.



Hmmm i guess the last game was virtua fighter 5 launched first for xbox 360 & then ps3.

Never played that game though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

I got the game..but there is one problem

the keyboard buttons r all messed so when I customize it according to me & try to press escape key it doesn't allow me to go back it displays this OK message
"Not all required keys are mapped"


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ Then map them manually.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh boy playing this game with keyboard is pain for me. Get a controller to truly enjoy the game.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Is this game available anywhere in India?


----------



## asingh (Jul 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I got the game..but there is one problem
> 
> the keyboard buttons r all messed so when I customize it according to me & try to press escape key it doesn't allow me to go back it displays this OK message
> "Not all required keys are mapped"



Best with a controller. It is a button masher.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 17, 2011)

Afaik these type of games are made to be played with an arcade stick.both keyboard and controller falls in the same category here.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 17, 2011)

i got this game today for PC... graphics are gr8.. m loving it.. 

me n lil bro had some matches.. perfect games for Live entertainment..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

ok..I got the key re-mapped...
after applying the official patch the option of AA CQ16 is gone???I dnt know y?

Completed the Arcade round with Ryu...
Btw I loved the new character YUN...his moves are gr8...
& I got a Double KO.

Q: Do we have to complete the arcade round till final to save the progress?coz we cant save in the middle I think...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Q: Do we have to complete the arcade round till final to save the progress?coz we cant save in the middle I think...


No we can't save in middle. Even in SF4 we weren't able to save in middle.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

yesterday I played the Training mode with Ryu & there were
stages in which each time the input key combi was displayed below 
but today no stages & input keys were shown?I dnt know y?do u knw guys?

checkout this site for combos,moves & strategy
*www.eventhubs.com/guides/2008/jul/08/street-fighter-4-strategy-guide-hints-and-tips/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 18, 2011)

You mean.. command input?

If yes, you can activate command input in 'training options' menu, when you are in traning mode.

If you are talking about Trial challenge. Then go to Challenge mode and select the trial mode. You can select the character and try the combos that they will show you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> You mean.. command input?
> 
> If yes, you can activate command input in 'training options' menu, when you are in traning mode.
> 
> If you are talking about *Trial challenge*. Then go to Challenge mode and select the trial mode. You can select the character and try the combos that they will show you.



but when I go to Training mode then the characters icon are shown
then I choose the style & then the combo type I or II & training starts with no tutorial shown????

thanx now I got it its in Trial Mode in Challenge... 

Q:if I select combo I then I can't perform combo II ryt?

My favourate character YUN...who is yours???
*www.fightersgeneration.com/np6/ssf4-y12.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 19, 2011)

You can perform any combo no matter what you have selected. Its just, if you perform the select combo, the level will be completed. If not, you will stay in the level.

Ken, Fei Long are my favorite. Yea.. and that little hyper girl, Sakura.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ Hey bro where to see the combo list ???
I am noob at this so can't hit combos. Actually don't know how to.


----------



## asingh (Jul 19, 2011)

Guys where can I buy this from. Would the Planet M's be retailing it. 

And if STEAM is the only option, does it have resume..?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> And if STEAM is the only option, does it have resume..?


What do you mean by resume??? If you mean resume downloading then yes Steam have that feature. 
You can also try flipkart.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Hey bro where to see the combo list ???
> I am noob at this so can't hit combos. Actually don't know how to.



What do use Controller or Keyboard???

u can perform the combos by two ways

I.During a Fight Press the Select/Menu Button(whichever u mapped) to show a 
small pop-up which will have "Command List" Option (it contains all the moves list)

II.Refer the Guide/Moves list I have posted above url

or 
SMASH the buttons like a mad man...it will be a probability that any one combo will be triggered


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> What do use Controller or Keyboard???


I use controller.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> SMASH the buttons like a mad man...it will be a probability that any one combo will be triggered


Yeah tried that. Works on Tekken but not on this one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2011)

^then practice in Challenge Mode --> Trial Mode
they will teach step by step


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope I could do some combos in that mode. 
Played SF4 but got annoyed for this very reason.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2011)

@gameranand: basic thumb rule in combos is to remember QCF,HCF & QCB,HCB
if u know the above then u can do almost all combos


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

zangestu said:
			
		

> @gameranand: basic thumb rule in combos is to remember QCF,HCF & QCB,HCB


Now whats that ???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2011)

Q: Quarter
C:Circle
F:Forward
B:Backward
H:Half

so.. QCF ---> down arrow + forward arrow
      QCB ---> down arrow + forward arrow
      HCF ---> back arrow + down arrow + forward arrow

*arrow --> keyboard arrow keys

u will find this pattern in every arcade VS games.

e.g: QCF + A ==> do QCF & press A


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 19, 2011)

Circle movments are easy to begin. But to bring them on when ever needed in a split second is really hard. Takes a lot of time. Given the right character, SF4 demands a lot of Circle moments.

But, I got hang of Circle moments. Can flick then in split second. But, charged attacks. Those are real pain for me. Never got hang of those. I mean.. I can do charged attacks while still. But in the heat of battle no  . Thats why I avoid characters like Guile, E.Honda.



gameranand said:


> ^^ Hey bro where to see the combo list ???
> I am noob at this so can't hit combos. Actually don't know how to.



Best way to get know of a character: Go to Training mode and practice the moves that are there in move list. After you got hang of certain some moves, play some real fights in Versus mode either with CPU or a buddy. Then, go to Trial mode and practice those insane moves.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2011)

How to get Evil Ryu?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 19, 2011)

He is in the bottom row. First guy from left, IIRC.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh boy tried circling. I always screw up between quarter and semi-circle. Now with circling everytime I usually hit some combo which I didn't meant to hit but still its fun than before at least I can hit any combo at all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

^practice will make u perfect...

with keyboard I can do any combo I want..just I have to remember the command list

Defeated Seth with YUN...Seth is a piece of cake now...

Btw Makato is also a gr8 combo performer...

only sad part is that the Trial mode doesn't have new characters...


VS mode with friends this game is damn addictive


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah I'll practice more.


			
				zangestu said:
			
		

> VS mode with friends this game is damn addictive


Yeah just played it today eve. My friends are no good than me. They just smash buttons like hell to hit anything. I defeated them easily.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2011)

For me, Vs with medium difficulty computer is better than VS with a rookie friend


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

Hakan is soooo oily...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2011)

vamsi said:
			
		

> For me, Vs with medium difficulty computer is better than VS with a rookie friend


Yeah because you are an expert in this game but I am not. Their button mashing also gives me challenge many times.


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2011)

Will start this tonight...!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

T.Hawk combo is difficult to perform.
also some opponents are hard to beat(needs lots of practice)
even in Medium difficulty
such as Zangief,Hakaan & Ryu

Guys I have found one more link
here in detailed diagram moves are explained
Super Street Fighter IV Guide & Walkthrough - Arcade - IGN


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys at what difficulty u all r playing it?
I m on Medium level...

Yesterday played with Akuma...
& I must say its Hard to beat when your Rival comes before Seth.

mine was Akuma vs Ryu it took me 14Tries to defeat him...
Btw Akuma Ultra Combo is also deadly reduces 75% of health but he is not as strong as Ryu...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2011)

yea.. it will be very tough for starters.Back then, On medium difficulty Took me more than 25tries or something like that to take down seth


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> yea.. it will be very tough for starters.Back then, On medium difficulty Took me more than 25tries or something like that to take down seth



I wonder what will happen on extreme difficulty...
we won't be able to stand there....


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2011)

I play this game at easy difficulty. Normal is not good for me. I get my ass kicked every time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I play this game at easy difficulty. Normal is not good for me. I get my ass kicked every time.



I play all games @ normal difficulty....

well I have played with most of the characters & it took me more than 5tries to defeat Seth...but surprisingly I defeated Seth using Akuma in 1st trial...
Akuma's Combo II is deadly


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I play all games @ normal difficulty....
> 
> well I have played with most of the characters & it took me more than 5tries to defeat Seth...but surprisingly I defeated Seth using Akuma in 1st trial...
> Akuma's Combo II is deadly


I also play all games at normal or hard difficulty except this one. This one is nightmare for me. Can't beat simple fighters. I wonder what will happen to me at hard level.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I also play all games at normal or hard difficulty except this one. This one is nightmare for me. Can't beat simple fighters. I wonder what will happen to me at hard level.



R u using a controller?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> R u using a controller?


Yes Xbox 360 controller.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yes Xbox 360 controller.



Oh..I m using keyboard (coz I dont have controller)..

keyboard & controller handling pattern are different.

otherwise I wud have helped u with keyboard combos


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah well I do know how to do a combo but the circle thing always messes up my combo. When I mean to make a quarter it makes semi circle and when I try to make circle sometimes it makes Z. 
Pressing buttons is easy its the circling that is hard for me and also at pressure it get totally messed up.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah well I do know how to do a combo but the circle thing always messes up my combo. When I mean to make a quarter it makes semi circle and when I try to make circle sometimes it makes Z.
> Pressing buttons is easy its the circling that is hard for me and also at pressure it get totally messed up.



yeah...its the balance of hands + controllers...
practice is the only thing...

I still remember my Dad used to say while I was learning a Bicycle;"Dont look @ tires,look @ front"


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> yeah...its the balance of hands + controllers...
> practice is the only thing...
> 
> I still remember my Dad used to say while I was learning a Bicycle;"Dont look @ tires,look @ front"


Yeah thats what I am trying to do.

You reminded me of my old days I also use to look at tires and see if they are going straight and my father also used to say the exact phase.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You reminded me of my old days I also use to look at tires and see if they are going straight and my father also used to say the exact phase.



Hahaha...human tendency...

Yesterday Finished Arcade mode with these 
characters:
Adon (Jaguar style Muay Thai)
Dudley (boxer)
Gouken (Master of Ryu & Ken)

Adon is fastest after Fei Long...

Anybody knows the Ultra Combos of Deejay (how to)???


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Adon is fastest after Fei Long...
> 
> Anybody knows the Ultra Combos of Deejay (how to)???


See this Link Dee Jay


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2011)

Fired it up. It is not recognizing my Frontech game pad. It works on the normal SF IV though. What is the issue. Any patch out there..?  In settings, I do not even see a gamepad option. Totally dead controller.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Use Xbox controller emulators. I guess they will help you out.


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2011)

^^
But I have a Frontech desi controller. Will that help.?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

Played with Chun-Li...her attacks are not that powerful...
it almost took me 2hrs to defeat Cammy in medium difficulty....

if u get Cammy as opponent then its hard to stand there...




asingh said:


> ^^
> But I have a Frontech desi controller. Will that help.?



There is a patch available...look in fileplanet or other official site.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 28, 2011)

There is a xbox 360 controller emulator available. I think it will help.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> But I have a Frontech desi controller. Will that help.?


Yes that would help. Emulators basically makes your normal controller into Xbox controller for any game.



Zangetsu said:


> Played with Chun-Li...her attacks are not that powerful...
> it almost took me 2hrs to defeat Cammy in medium difficulty....


Cammy is hot. I play with her.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Cammy is hot. I play with her.


now play her as opponent...get all the hotness turn into red


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2011)

^^
Fine will update the patch tonight, and try the emulation bridge software.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Fine will update the patch tonight, and try the emulation bridge software.



yup..but 1st update with patch & check.if still no success then only install the 
emulation app.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> now play her as opponent...get all the hotness turn into red


Nah won't play as opponent. She kicked my ass very badly multiple times and not just in this game but in Street Fighter 4 also so I became her friend.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

@asingh: playing it on ur 40" LED wud be a treat to eyes...

@gameranand: which character u choose most & fav?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @gameranand: which character u choose most & fav?


Ryu and Cammy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Ryu and Cammy.



most of the poeple here like Ryu...his shouryuken & hadoken moves are powerful.

Ryu's speed is average...but he is the main hero of the game....


vamsi told that we can do any ultra combo..but its not like...if u have chosen combo I then u can't do combo II & vice-versa..I tested it...

hey..do u know about Shadaloo?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> most of the poeple here like Ryu...his shouryuken & hadoken moves are powerful.
> 
> Ryu's speed is average...but he is the main hero of the game....
> 
> ...


Yeah have read about it that its some kind of Criminal Organization and main enemy in the SF games I take it. But quite honestly no I don't know much about this. Heck my first SF game was SF4.


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @asingh: playing it on ur 40" LED wud be a treat to eyes...



Yea, might get it for my PS3 later on...!


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 28, 2011)

Man, fighting games are the only genre I have never been able to master. Get pwned by my nephews when we play Tekken


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2011)

Got the controller to work. Can someone tell me the bindings (all of them) they are using for a standard controller. Not Xbox. Not sure what to map where.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 29, 2011)

^^ Get tekken. Its a solid fighting title and exclusive for consoles.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2011)

asingh said:


> Got the controller to work. Can someone tell me the bindings (all of them) they are using for a standard controller. Not Xbox. Not sure what to map where.


I would suggest you to map your keys according to Xbox Controller as it would be easy for you to find combos in the game and through net or any source. Rest is your choice.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 29, 2011)

@asingh, search for any walkthroughs on gamefaqs.com and go to the controls section in that guide. Keep a x360 controller layout beside it. And figure out what to assign accordingly.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @asingh, search for any walkthroughs on gamefaqs.com and go to the controls section in that guide. Keep a x360 controller layout beside it. And figure out what to assign accordingly.



yeah,good idea...


Btw..Gen has 2 fighting styles Mantis & Crane & has 4 utracombos + 2super combos


----------



## quan chi (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wGW2GdbeSjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Guys...any of u know how to Ultra Combo I of Guile..coz its really pissing me of***
 

its difficult with keyboard but did u manage to do it with controller???


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ I haven't executed a single Ultra combo yet even with a controller.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2011)

OK..finally completed the Arcade Mode with all characters....
Now I'll play VS mode Extreme hard with CPU...

*Note:*When U beat seth or vice versa then we can clearly see in his Lab wall written 
"Kundlini" in hindi


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 8, 2011)

Loving the new "Oni" and my ATF "Akuma" once again with new ultra combos.
Oni seems to be the best in all traits here. With better defense capabilities and smashing combos, imo he is invincible!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> Loving the new "Oni" and my ATF "Akuma" once again with new ultra combos.
> Oni seems to be the best in all traits here. With better defense capabilities and smashing combos, imo he is invincible!



More details about Oni is here


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 9, 2011)

^^yet it explains absolutely nothing about him! 
Try visiting the Street Fighter Wiki!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2011)

^But I like Evil Ryu & Akuma more than Oni coz there Ultra Combo II are awesome


----------



## Alok (Jan 5, 2012)

Yesterday i got it and started.
I'm Tekken Pro.
This is my first SF GAME. Started as Medium difficulty i practiced a bit and then fired arcade. Started with Ken . After a lot struggle i reached to Seth.

*And this guy is unbeatable . I tried 59 times and no chance.  i always beaten him in first round with Ultra Cambo and Perfect but further he made me kid. I Tapped Alt+F4 , ANNOYING Experience *


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> *And this guy is unbeatable . I tried 59 times and no chance.  i always beaten him in first round with Ultra Cambo and Perfect but further he made me kid. I Tapped Alt+F4 , ANNOYING Experience *



hehe..ya he is kinda tough boss...but practice,practice & practice....

he has weak points which u will know if u concentrate on his moves...

*Hint: * Make your move after his move....before that just jump & block


----------



## Alok (Jan 5, 2012)

He pick me and gives infinite kicks


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> He pick me and gives infinite kicks



dont go too close to him...


----------



## Alok (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't see any difference between Medium and Easiest difficulties , he is still same.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2012)

^check this video it will help

[YOUTUBE]Zri119hjNmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## baccilus (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone knows how to logout of Lobby in SF4. I accepted it once and now everytime I am playing the arcade mode I get a fight invitation and loose my fight progress even if I decline the fight request. BTW, I have SF4 and not SF4 Arcade edition ($5 versus $20 in Gamersgate)


----------



## vickybat (Jan 5, 2012)

To beat seth in hardest mode one needs to constantly stay away because he has a very powerful powerbomb grapple attack. It can be blocked but timing has to be perfect. Especially when playing a minimum of 3 rounds, beating seth for the 1st time is not that tough but in the 2nd attempt he becomes unpredictable. Only using RYU , i was able to beat SETH in hardest difficulty both in arcade mode and versus.

When u stay away from him, he either extends his arms (dhalsim) and attacks or fires sonic booms. Evade these and instantly land a jump H kick and a leg swipe simultaneously. Depletes good amount of his health bar. At this point he cannot hit with his shoryuken which is indeed deadly. With a little practice and luck, seth becomes easy to defeat. His tandem stream attack (ultra combo) also has to be watched as its more damaging and effective when compared to the alternate tandem typhoon attack.

From all ultra combos, i found *RYU'S metsu shoryuken and GOUKEN'S denjin hadoken* more damaging.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 5, 2012)

Just spent a really long time trying to beat Seth with Ryu. Even tried Zangetsus video but no luck. He becomes really difficult to beat for the second round.


----------



## Alok (Jan 5, 2012)

yes i have found the trick. With Ken i beaten him at last. *I used to hit only Shouryuken and Ultra Cambo. Just rotating left analog stick and continuously pressing LB*

Ken's ultra cambo is very powerfull.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Only using RYU , i was able to beat SETH in hardest difficulty both in arcade mode and versus.



I have beaten seth using all characters in SF4 & SSF4.... 

timing is the key here...


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2012)

Man you guys are talking about hardest difficulty. I was not able to defeat seth at hard difficulty. Now I know that I am a terrible player of this genre.


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2012)

I prefer Tekken 5 over it.
This doesn't give me feeling for hit. Probably coz its 2d.
It nice game but Tekken 5 have lot flow and addiction than this.

Finished arcade with five characters, Ken (hardest & medium), Ryu (medium), Dalshim (medium) , Abel (medium) , Sagat (hardest)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

*Update:* SF4 getting 5 new characters  
Street Fighter 4 update will have five new characters


----------



## baccilus (Jul 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Update:* SF4 getting 5 new characters
> Street Fighter 4 update will have five new characters



Will they appear for free? How to update my SF4?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 16, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Will they appear for free? How to update my SF4?



Free? Capcom? Pfft.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Will they appear for free? How to update my SF4?


u didn't read the link I gave...its 900 approx through digital download


----------



## baccilus (Jul 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u didn't read the link I gave...its 900 approx through digital download



Sorry. I am on tapatalk on phone so didn't check the link.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2013)

Which characters have been added BTW ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Which characters have been added BTW ??



Rolento, Ivy, Hugo, Elena and a mysterious fifth character


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2013)

Ivy means the Poison Ivy or someone else ??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Ivy means the Poison Ivy or someone else ??



She's DC. And it's Street Fighter. Nope.

[youtube]AM0BbPcSAgw[/youtube]


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2013)

*Update:* PC version of Ultra Street Fighter 4 to be released alongside console versions


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2013)

Well finally they are releasing game with consoles.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Sep 15, 2013)

Love this game


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2013)

@hannibal2469: sorry mate, piracy is not allowed in TDF..read rules before posting and edit your comment ASAP


----------

